# Jack and Maui....2nd attempt..



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I posted about their first one... I think on another forum 

anyway... they turned out all unfertile.... when Maui ignored them i tossed them... the next day she layed a replacement one, which I knew it was a replacemente because that´s all she laid......

ater on she started again and as of today we have 4 eggies (the one that was teh replacement and 3 more) the last three were laid at normal intervals and with the birds mating in betweed layings..

last one (4th egg) was layed the 24 of feb... so I might be expecting a new one today....

for those that don´t know me or my birds...

Maui is a cinnamon light pied female
Jack is a normal pied male
and Cotton is a Whiteface normal pied male

Maui and Jack share a cage and are now a "couple" hehe

Cotton is on the lookout for a lovely lady... I´m actually waiting to see if we have chicks and what mutations we have there so I might as well keep one of those girls for him... or in the later case buy a new mate for him 

will keep updated
btw, my tiels are on my siggy: Jack, Cotton, Maui


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Good luck. Hope everything works out for you. You have some very beautiful birds


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

You will have some pretty little baby tiels!
Hopefully soon! Good luck!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Good luck with them. Keep us posted.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Hope everything goes well


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Good luck cant wait to see some pictures!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

thank you for the well wishes!!

egg # 5 arrived either the 26 evening or 27 early morning..... not sure as it wasn´t there when i last checked before going to bed but "appeared" when i checked in the morning....

all eggies are fine and momma is titting religiously on them...

daddy on the other hand..... has nothing to do about them.....except the fun part... LOL

he doesn´t tries to feed Maui at all... although she does come out and eat and drink but then goes back to the nest... sucha good momma....
last "attempt" he did tried to lay on the eggs but just was able to do so for like 2 seconds then he took off and Maui got back in with them... this time he hasn´t tried at all... maybe he realized it´s not his thing.. *rollseyes*


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hopefully daddy starts taking an interest its very hard on the female to go solo, the male plays a big part in the process that could be part of the reason the first time didn't work out, hopefully you have better luck this time, if it doesn't work out this time I would give them a rest it could be he is not ready to be a father yet.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Good luck! I hope they have babies for you 

Kirby


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

just after I posted Jack not being "involved" ´¨I catched him sitting the lil eggies!!... this past weekend he has been swithching the chores of incubating... how cute!!

no more eggs have been layed so we have 1 replacement and 4 "good" ones... still to see if they are fertile this time... if they are not... I´m gonna separate them for a while so Maui recovers... and perhaps switch partners with Cotton (WF Pied)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Ohhh, good luck with the eggs!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great that daddy is finally taking part hopefully you have good luck this time


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww how cute. Amazing how different birds are. With budgies, or so i'm finding, the male does very little besides mating, eating and feeding the hen some and even then lilly comes out and eats herself aswell. He don;t sit on the eggs as all. Although this will change once they fledge. Poor peek will be left to most of the feeding duties.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I think I have sad news AGAIN....

I tried candling the eggs.... and all seem clear not a single one seems opaque.... and by this time if they were fertile they should be opaque..... .. I´m just gonna wait till Maui gets bored with the eggies then I´ll take them out, separate Maui from Jack for a while.....and later on perhaps try Maui and Cotton.....

I´m not sure what happened... none of the 2 attempts produced any fertile eggs.... could they just be doing it wrong? or is one of them sterile?....


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm sorry! I don't know if she got ahead of herself and started laying before she mated, if she's not storing or releasing the sperm properly or if he is sterile...A breaks sounds like the right move and maybe trying again with Cotton..Sorry again.


----------



## Phill (Feb 22, 2008)

It might have been a good chance that after you took out the other eggs, and she laid that 1 solo egg, she may have laid that egg before she mated with your male. .. But still, even if she started mating after she laid that egg, you would expect some signs of fertile eggs. Maybe the male hasn't been mating her properly? Or as you said, 1 may be sterrile.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've had budgies lay a clutch of 5 and i candled them at the right time, and swore 3 were duds, then a couple of weeks later i had 5 healthy babies. Since then i've never been game to throw out eggs until they're past their due hatch date, just in case.


----------



## Phill (Feb 22, 2008)

Very true Bea  Always best to wait till till over the due date before throwing them away.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks!! I will wait till past their due date and a bit more so she gets over it....adn doesn´t lays more replacement eggs like the first of theis attempt...

the weird part is that this time they were mating in between eggs... perhaps wrong... although it seemed "right"... but who knows.... anyway after tiem passes I´ll try her with Cotton....

last egg was laid on 26-27... so they still have a week....I really doubt any is fertile... but will wait anyway...

thanks for your support.... I really wanted baby tiels... seems I´m gonna have to wait a bit longer


----------



## Phill (Feb 22, 2008)

Hopefully with the more time they will show some more sign on life!! Fingers crosed!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I have my fingers crossed for you and them too! I can only imagine what it feels like to have them put in all that work and no results. I'm afraid of that too. Either way, whatever's meant to happen will happen so all the best!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

well thank you all for your good wishes... but unfortunately there were no babies....

I just took them yesterday.... Maui had been ignoring them for a couple days and not laying on them all day so I took them....

Maui and Jack are now separated.... they haven´t freaked out... more so they seem quite good and relaxed.... Maui is just her happy curious self and Jack is more into himself... he´s very reserved... and now has been playing with a bell mirror toy and seems so happy all by himself...

Cotton on the other hand.... (he´s been on a separate cage always) has been starting to court a lady LOL... he´s been singing his head off and beak banging as if he knew Maui is "available" now... LOL

I´ll try them later on... just give Maui a rest so she can fully recover and we´ll see....

I have pics of the eggs being candled but will have to upload them maybe tomorrow so you can see what I saw...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is too bad that it did not work out


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Better Luck Next Time!  I am sorry that it didn't work out!


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

sorry it didnt work out


----------

